# Lights-alive firefly 501 purchase



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Just bought a used firefly 501 lightning controller .
So far with a little testing it pretty cool .
It has 5 circuits that can Handel 3000 watts each.
One is a dimmer circuit .
I only have $220.00 in it.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I think it is a stellar addition to any haunt....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm very tempted to add a lightning effect to my haunt. I'll be watching for a demo video!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I will add a video soon it also works great with music.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated this. 
I will try to put up a video tonight. 
Just so you know I love this thing. 
Although so far I personally like some other 
Thunder and lightning CDs better than theirs .
If you like it to be more active in frequency of strikes.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been Vsing a Firefly 501 in my haunt for a few years now, You are going to LOVE it!


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is a little test of our lights alive firefly 501.
This is just our first setup so it's not finished just yet.
So far we love how it works. Take a look


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice...


----------

